# 24/7 snowboards ??



## danger

I'd be a little hesitant with 24/7 since they don't turn up on a google search. Do you have a website for them? 
As far as priority: Boots first. Don't skimp. Weak boots will ruin your winter. Try on as many different brands as you can. I'm a Salomon fan. They fit me. Then, given the size of your foot get a board that's an approiate width (most important) and length (between your chin and upper lip when its stood on end). 
I've never ridden Flow bindings. I like Tech Nines. Flow is a step in hybrid. Could be good. 
Let know if you have any more questions. Are you in Colorado? I coould get you a half priced day at Vail if you wanted to get up for a few runs.
-dan


----------



## GDalton

*thanks*

Yeah, I couldn't find a website for 24/7 either - that's why I asked. My other option might be Lamar, or Ride. I'm on the east coast so i've been told to go with a shorter board since we don't have much powder. I heard it is easier to learn with a shorter board too. I am 5' 9" and 160lbs. Maybe a 155-156?

thanks


----------



## danger

i'd go with the ride. they make solid boards. and also i'd lean toward a 158-160cm if your agressive. my wife at 5'5" 125# rides a 154 short board, 156 all around, and a 160 in the powder. i'm 5'11" 165# on a 160 when i teach, and a 165 to freeride. enjoy and get west when you can. there are plenty of couches in colorado to crash on.
-dan


----------

